# Record Watches



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

As my head is spinning from all this quartz thingy today, my thoughts turned to 'proper' watches :yes:

Like to share the latest addition to my Record group, courtesy of @WRENCH's very worthy fund raiser. :thumbsup:

Early 70's Record Deluxe, Record/Longines Cal 651/701 17 jewels.

IMHO, think it's a gem......thanks again Wrench.

Anyone else like to share there vintage Record?

Alan


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I have one away for service at the moment but I do have another so will sort picture out later.

Basicaly a Longines in all but name, Record were and still are a highly respected brand amongst Watch collectors, the one above has a superb movement and well worth looking after. (Quality)


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice mate, I'm not a fan of the oldies but that has class written all over it, nice one :thumbsup:

Just out of interest, what is the clip thingy that can be seen inside the case back in the 2nd photo? Looks like some sort of locking mechanism, but I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Very nice mate, I'm not a fan of the oldies but that has class written all over it, nice one :thumbsup:
> 
> Just out of interest, what is the clip thingy that can be seen inside the case back in the 2nd photo? Looks like some sort of locking mechanism, but I've never seen anything like that before.


 Thank you for your appreciation.

It acts as a compression clip to secure the movement in the case.

No all that common as the clip/clips are commonly found on the outer rim of movement & the back cover screws, clips down to secure the movement.

Do I detect a closet vintage 'mechanical' devotee in the offering? :laugh:

Alan


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Karrusel said:


> Do I detect a closet vintage 'mechanical' devotee in the offering? :laugh:


 No.

:tongue:

But thanks for the information anyway, I hadn't thought it might be a way of holding the movement into the case. It's all wheels and cogs to me, and therefore of absolutely no interest :laughing2dw:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

See if I can spur a bit of interest in the brand.

Another one for your delectation (hopefully) is a 1940's Record trench style.

Coin edge screw bezel, case 30mm woc, porcelain dial, hinged movement Cal 106.

The Elin, Rowe & Co Ltd (Retailer)

Apologies for first image, it was the only way to capture the glorious bluing on hands IMHO.

Seriously think this one has hardly seen any wrist time. :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm currently awaiting the arrival of a Tudor Prince Oyster Date Automatic with linen dial and Rolex Tudor bracelet. I've a 50's Avia Calatrava wrapped for Christmas on a vintage Colareb and a 60's gold mechanical sub-seconds slim wrapped for my birthday. Not that I'm biased I'm wearing this at the moment...20 quid from Argos.

My 'its not a Rolex Sub' honest Gov.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> I'm currently awaiting the arrival of a Tudor Prince Oyster Date Automatic with linen dial and Rolex Tudor bracelet. I've a 50's Avia Calatrava wrapped for Christmas on a vintage Colareb and a 60's gold mechanical sub-seconds slim wrapped for my birthday. Not that I'm biased I'm wearing this at the moment...20 quid from Argos.
> 
> My 'its not a Rolex Sub' honest Gov.


 Can we agree not to mention pre 70's watches again Nigel.....nudge nudge, wink wink. 

Damned awful watches. :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> Can we agree not to mention pre 70's watches again Nigel.....nudge nudge, wink wink.
> 
> Damned awful watches. :laugh:


 How very very true sir! Memo to self modern quartz are where its at! nudge wink. :thumbsup:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

I have this nice gold plated Record. 










and here is a picture of the movement which is stamped "630".


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

davidcxn said:


> I have this nice gold plated Record.
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a picture of the movement which is stamped "630".


 That's a very nice 1960's example, have not seen that particular movement before.

Nice to see the watchmaker took trouble to add perlage on the bottom plate. :thumbsup:

Suspect due to the oversize balance wheel :biggrin: it is 19800 a/h.

Alan


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> As my head is spinning from all this quartz thingy today, my thoughts turned to 'proper' watches :yes:
> 
> Like to share the latest addition to my Record group, courtesy of @WRENCH's very worthy fund raiser. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 Glad you're enjoying it. I've still got a well worn I'd dog.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Glad you're enjoying it. I've still got a well worn I'd dog.


 :laugh:

Yes, like a dog with two d!/=#+, reckon I must send you something from my motley collection to ease my guilt!

What's not to like about the style & build quality, definitely less is 'more' IMHO.

Love the watch & strap on your example. :thumbsup:

Thanks again Wrench.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Automatic


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Have no Records in my collection although I do have a few vintage pieces, 3 Rados, a Seiko and a Nivada Grenchen. Really like the Records though, very classy indeed, and in lovely condition.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for this great thread. I love the pictures and introduction to "Record" watches, and I shall now go away and take a further look at this brand and its history.

By the way, no shame in wearing a Kahuna. I have recently acquired a couple of Kahuna surfing style watches and I am surprised at how good they are. One of them is in titanium and both have 100 metre WR with screw-on casebacks. There is also a leather-cuff chronograph with sub-1 second timing that is still available after a number of years and when I bought mine, the price was well below the general run of inexpensive quartz chronos. Admittedly, the watch no longer looks such a bargain, but then cheap quartz chronograph watches have since flooded the market.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

fouad said:


> Hello I would like you to help me sell my large collection of watches and thank you


 :laugh:


----------



## GMac (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi all sorry about picture quality & size it wasn't supposed to be quite that size.

I was delighted to read this post as I have been looking for any info on the above watch which I was very unexpectedly left by a neighbour who passed away. I had never even seen the watch before and know nothing about it other than it is a very sleek dress watch. The bracelet is stamped 9ct gold but I have no idea if it is a quality model or what. It certainly looks and feels like a decent timepiece but any info or just opinion would be very welcome.


----------



## Noslho (Nov 13, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> See if I can spur a bit of interest in the brand.
> 
> Another one for your delectation (hopefully) is a 1940's Record trench style.
> 
> ...


 Loving that!


----------

